

Have you inspired a B-Candidate to be an A-Candidate? - pbnaidu

We have seen articles about hiring A candidates,
who in turn hire A guys or A+ guys. If you hire 
B-candidate they in turn will end up hiring B 
candidates or B- or C candidates.<p>In startup scenario, have you seen or have you inspired B candidate to be an A candidate, could you please share stories successes and failures in
doing so?<p>For example, I am trying to find cases in
startup companies similar to 
Seabiscuit(Movie/Horse) which is physically 
average horse winning triple crown and its
trainer, jockey and owner are even greater
for accomplishments with Seabiscuit.

======
epi0Bauqu
I know this isn't answering your question, but why would you want to inspire a
B candidate to be an A candidate? Isn't that a waste of time when you can just
wait for the A candidate?

~~~
pbnaidu
Well, if you've the ability to identify and coach B candidates to be A
candidates and assuming that there are lots of B Candidates than A candidates,
wouldn't you accomplish same things possibly in less time than A candidates
could and may also eliminate time waiting for A candidates?

------
theremora
nature vs nurture? In a start up, you don't have the time to nurture an
employee. everyone is flat out doing what they do best, with little hand
holding. B DNA will produce more B DNA.

